# Super glue sur trackpad : solution



## ederntal (23 Mai 2005)

J'écris ce message au cas ou si un jour cette mésaventure vous arrive : j'ai renversé quelques goutes de super glue 3 sur mon trackpad ce matin et j'étais desespéré...

Après quelques recherche il existe un produit de la meme marque qui enleve les taches de super glue (detach'glue), et bien ca marche super et mon trackpad est comme neuf


----------



## sCRiTCh (23 Mai 2005)

mdr je t'imagine bien avec le portable pendant au bout de la main....

m'enfin sur le coup tu n'as pas du rigolé....


----------



## tedy (24 Mai 2005)

bas maintenant je connais un PB qui a eu chaud au fesses.... 

Bien joué pour le détach'glue.. 
Mais c'est pas agressif comme produit ça????


----------

